# K3b findet dvd+rw-format nicht[solved(bald)]

## psyqil

Unable to find dvd+rw-format executable

K3b uses dvd+rw-format to format DVD-RWs and DVD+RWs.

Solution: Install the dvd+rw-tools package.

Sagt der mir. Hm.

```
cerebella root # emerge -s dvd+rw-tools

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : dvd+rw-tools ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

```

Na, super...

```
cerebella root # emerge -s rw-tools

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : rw-tools ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools

      Latest version available: 5.20.4.10.8

      Latest version installed: 5.20.4.10.8

      Size of downloaded files: 103 kB

      Homepage:    http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/

      Description: A set of tools for DVD+RW/-RW drives

      License:     GPL-2
```

Na, also!

```
cerebella root # ls -l /usr/bin/dvd+rw-format 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 19988 Jul 27 18:17 /usr/bin/dvd+rw-format
```

Natürlich ist /usr/bin in K3bs Suchpfad...Hilfääää! 

 :Sad: 

Edit: Sorry, wo hab ich nur meinen Kopf? (Unter'm Sofa guck...ah, da isser ja!)

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=58135

----------

## soulwarrior

In der Zwischenzeit kann man es auch selbst manuell patchen:

```

cd /usr/portage/app-cdr/k3b/

ebuild k3b-0.11.12-r1.ebuild unpack

(entpackt die Quellen in ein temporäres Verzeichnis)

cd /var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.11.12-r1/work/k3b-0.11.12/src/core/

mcedit k3bdefaultexternalprograms.cpp

int pos = out.output().find( QRegExp("DVD.*RW format utility") );

DURCH

int pos = out.output().find( QRegExp("DVD.*RW(/-RAM)? format utility") );

ERSETZEN

(siehe

http://webcvs.kde.org/cgi-bin/cvsweb.cgi/kdeextragear-1/k3b/libk3b/core/k3bdefaultexternalprograms.cpp?r1=1.1

&

http://webcvs.kde.org/cgi-bin/cvsweb.cgi/kdeextragear-1/k3b/libk3b/core/k3bdefaultexternalprograms.cpp.diff?r1=text&tr1=1.1&r2=text&tr2=1.2)

cd /usr/portage/app-cdr/k3b/

ebuild k3b-0.11.12-r1.ebuild compile

ebuild k3b-0.11.12-r1.ebuild install

ebuild k3b-0.11.12-r1.ebuild qmerge

```

----------

## Bithammer

Woher bekomme ich den aktualisierten ebuild ? Ist der im Portage (Sry noob question, but i need to know this  :Wink: )

----------

## psyqil

Aktualisiert? Was brauchst Du bitte?

----------

